# Shop Air Cleaner



## thomasosb

*Start of the Build*

Air intake for air cleaner. I used half-lap joints to build the frame (20.75"x20.75")










All the sides are cut, as well as the rabbets and dados according to the plans I drew. (Page 1, Page 2, Page 3, Page 4) The motor was put inside to take a few measurements for where to cut the air outflow. It is upside down in the picture, however.

















I mounted the squirrel motor to the inside wall with 1.5" wide pieces of 3/4" plywood. Some of the screws were drilled through the sheet metal tabs and others to the side alone.









The sides were attached to the top and bottom with 2" sheet rock screws, they are spaced approximately 3" apart. I also cut a hole for the gang box to house the rocker switches for the various fan speeds. I also attached t-hinges to the area where the filters will be for easy access. I chose that style of hinge because it was the only ones I had on hand that would work.









View of the air intake area. I will be installing guides to hold the filters in place. I should also mention that I added 5/16" metal hoops to the top so that it can be suspended from the ceiling - washers on each side with a bolt on the inside.


----------



## scarpenter002

thomasosb said:


> *Start of the Build*
> 
> Air intake for air cleaner. I used half-lap joints to build the frame (20.75"x20.75")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the sides are cut, as well as the rabbets and dados according to the plans I drew. (Page 1, Page 2, Page 3, Page 4) The motor was put inside to take a few measurements for where to cut the air outflow. It is upside down in the picture, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted the squirrel motor to the inside wall with 1.5" wide pieces of 3/4" plywood. Some of the screws were drilled through the sheet metal tabs and others to the side alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides were attached to the top and bottom with 2" sheet rock screws, they are spaced approximately 3" apart. I also cut a hole for the gang box to house the rocker switches for the various fan speeds. I also attached t-hinges to the area where the filters will be for easy access. I chose that style of hinge because it was the only ones I had on hand that would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the air intake area. I will be installing guides to hold the filters in place. I should also mention that I added 5/16" metal hoops to the top so that it can be suspended from the ceiling - washers on each side with a bolt on the inside.


Looks like a great start. Can't wait to see the completed model.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ohoutved

thomasosb said:


> *Start of the Build*
> 
> Air intake for air cleaner. I used half-lap joints to build the frame (20.75"x20.75")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the sides are cut, as well as the rabbets and dados according to the plans I drew. (Page 1, Page 2, Page 3, Page 4) The motor was put inside to take a few measurements for where to cut the air outflow. It is upside down in the picture, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted the squirrel motor to the inside wall with 1.5" wide pieces of 3/4" plywood. Some of the screws were drilled through the sheet metal tabs and others to the side alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides were attached to the top and bottom with 2" sheet rock screws, they are spaced approximately 3" apart. I also cut a hole for the gang box to house the rocker switches for the various fan speeds. I also attached t-hinges to the area where the filters will be for easy access. I chose that style of hinge because it was the only ones I had on hand that would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the air intake area. I will be installing guides to hold the filters in place. I should also mention that I added 5/16" metal hoops to the top so that it can be suspended from the ceiling - washers on each side with a bolt on the inside.





> Looks like a great start. Can t wait to see the completed model.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> - scarpenter002


You can see the original video here: http://www.monkwerks.org/project-videos/shop-built-air-cleaner


----------



## thomasosb

*Almost Done*

I painted the whole thing bright yellow. If I knock my head on it, its my own fault.









I glued and nailed strips (1" wide) on all four-sides to create tracks for the filters. There are two sets, the first is for a cheap filter and the second is for a higher quality filter.

















A quick 5/8" hole in the ceiling allowed for the 12 gauge extension cord to enter the box. I spliced the cables and attached the neutral wire inside the box and put the ground and line wires through the gang box.

















Simple wire job.
1) Extension cord black to the common pole
2) Fan Black (High) to the top switch
3) Fan Blue (Medium) to the middle switch
4) Fan Red (Low) to the bottom switch
5) Extension cord green to the ground pole









Filter compartment is screwed closed.









Only thing left to do is to attach the chain to hang from the ceiling, which I will pick up at the store tomorrow.


----------



## johnlowell

thomasosb said:


> *Almost Done*
> 
> I painted the whole thing bright yellow. If I knock my head on it, its my own fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glued and nailed strips (1" wide) on all four-sides to create tracks for the filters. There are two sets, the first is for a cheap filter and the second is for a higher quality filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick 5/8" hole in the ceiling allowed for the 12 gauge extension cord to enter the box. I spliced the cables and attached the neutral wire inside the box and put the ground and line wires through the gang box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple wire job.
> 1) Extension cord black to the common pole
> 2) Fan Black (High) to the top switch
> 3) Fan Blue (Medium) to the middle switch
> 4) Fan Red (Low) to the bottom switch
> 5) Extension cord green to the ground pole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filter compartment is screwed closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing left to do is to attach the chain to hang from the ceiling, which I will pick up at the store tomorrow.


Nice job, dust control is something I try hard to do, but it is a never ending chore. Hope your unit works well.


----------



## WyOutLaw

thomasosb said:


> *Almost Done*
> 
> I painted the whole thing bright yellow. If I knock my head on it, its my own fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glued and nailed strips (1" wide) on all four-sides to create tracks for the filters. There are two sets, the first is for a cheap filter and the second is for a higher quality filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick 5/8" hole in the ceiling allowed for the 12 gauge extension cord to enter the box. I spliced the cables and attached the neutral wire inside the box and put the ground and line wires through the gang box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple wire job.
> 1) Extension cord black to the common pole
> 2) Fan Black (High) to the top switch
> 3) Fan Blue (Medium) to the middle switch
> 4) Fan Red (Low) to the bottom switch
> 5) Extension cord green to the ground pole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filter compartment is screwed closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing left to do is to attach the chain to hang from the ceiling, which I will pick up at the store tomorrow.


That's pretty slick! I too need to improve the air quality in my shop. Where did you get your blower?


----------



## thomasosb

thomasosb said:


> *Almost Done*
> 
> I painted the whole thing bright yellow. If I knock my head on it, its my own fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glued and nailed strips (1" wide) on all four-sides to create tracks for the filters. There are two sets, the first is for a cheap filter and the second is for a higher quality filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick 5/8" hole in the ceiling allowed for the 12 gauge extension cord to enter the box. I spliced the cables and attached the neutral wire inside the box and put the ground and line wires through the gang box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple wire job.
> 1) Extension cord black to the common pole
> 2) Fan Black (High) to the top switch
> 3) Fan Blue (Medium) to the middle switch
> 4) Fan Red (Low) to the bottom switch
> 5) Extension cord green to the ground pole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filter compartment is screwed closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing left to do is to attach the chain to hang from the ceiling, which I will pick up at the store tomorrow.


@WyOutLaw
I actually picked it up on eBay (paid too much), though I have heard people say that if you watch and wait on Craigslist you can get one fairly cheap. Or find a friend in the HVAC business … they might just be tossing them out with the trash.


----------



## woodshaver

thomasosb said:


> *Almost Done*
> 
> I painted the whole thing bright yellow. If I knock my head on it, its my own fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glued and nailed strips (1" wide) on all four-sides to create tracks for the filters. There are two sets, the first is for a cheap filter and the second is for a higher quality filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick 5/8" hole in the ceiling allowed for the 12 gauge extension cord to enter the box. I spliced the cables and attached the neutral wire inside the box and put the ground and line wires through the gang box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple wire job.
> 1) Extension cord black to the common pole
> 2) Fan Black (High) to the top switch
> 3) Fan Blue (Medium) to the middle switch
> 4) Fan Red (Low) to the bottom switch
> 5) Extension cord green to the ground pole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filter compartment is screwed closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing left to do is to attach the chain to hang from the ceiling, which I will pick up at the store tomorrow.


I really like this! Anything that cleans the air is a good thing!

I 'm a bit lost as to how this is wired up. Is the blower motor 220v or 110v ?


----------



## thomasosb

thomasosb said:


> *Almost Done*
> 
> I painted the whole thing bright yellow. If I knock my head on it, its my own fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glued and nailed strips (1" wide) on all four-sides to create tracks for the filters. There are two sets, the first is for a cheap filter and the second is for a higher quality filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick 5/8" hole in the ceiling allowed for the 12 gauge extension cord to enter the box. I spliced the cables and attached the neutral wire inside the box and put the ground and line wires through the gang box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple wire job.
> 1) Extension cord black to the common pole
> 2) Fan Black (High) to the top switch
> 3) Fan Blue (Medium) to the middle switch
> 4) Fan Red (Low) to the bottom switch
> 5) Extension cord green to the ground pole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filter compartment is screwed closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing left to do is to attach the chain to hang from the ceiling, which I will pick up at the store tomorrow.





> I really like this! Anything that cleans the air is a good thing!
> 
> I m a bit lost as to how this is wired up. Is the blower motor 220v or 110v ?
> 
> - woodshaver (Tony)


It's wired for 110v.


----------



## woodshaver

thomasosb said:


> *Almost Done*
> 
> I painted the whole thing bright yellow. If I knock my head on it, its my own fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I glued and nailed strips (1" wide) on all four-sides to create tracks for the filters. There are two sets, the first is for a cheap filter and the second is for a higher quality filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick 5/8" hole in the ceiling allowed for the 12 gauge extension cord to enter the box. I spliced the cables and attached the neutral wire inside the box and put the ground and line wires through the gang box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple wire job.
> 1) Extension cord black to the common pole
> 2) Fan Black (High) to the top switch
> 3) Fan Blue (Medium) to the middle switch
> 4) Fan Red (Low) to the bottom switch
> 5) Extension cord green to the ground pole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filter compartment is screwed closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing left to do is to attach the chain to hang from the ceiling, which I will pick up at the store tomorrow.


Thanks Thomas! Most blowers I have come across seem to be 220v.


----------



## thomasosb

*Its Finished!*

Video Explanation of the Build:

"MonkWerks: Shop Built Air Cleaner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXaLVuxHxlQ":http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXaLVuxHxlQ


----------



## oldretiredjim

thomasosb said:


> *Its Finished!*
> 
> Video Explanation of the Build:
> 
> "MonkWerks: Shop Built Air Cleaner
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXaLVuxHxlQ":http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXaLVuxHxlQ


Good video. Where di you pick up the fan


----------



## thomasosb

thomasosb said:


> *Its Finished!*
> 
> Video Explanation of the Build:
> 
> "MonkWerks: Shop Built Air Cleaner
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXaLVuxHxlQ":http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXaLVuxHxlQ


I've had it for a while - I think it was from Craigslist.


----------



## ajosephg

thomasosb said:


> *Its Finished!*
> 
> Video Explanation of the Build:
> 
> "MonkWerks: Shop Built Air Cleaner
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXaLVuxHxlQ":http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXaLVuxHxlQ


Dag gum it. I put a new furnace in last summer and I could have/should have pulled the fan out of it.


----------

